
Here's What Morgan Stanley Is Telling Its Wealthiest Clients About Uber - coloneltcb
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-01-14/here-s-what-morgan-stanley-is-telling-its-wealthiest-clients-about-uber
======
huac
shorter MS: businesses have risks, now shut up and be thankful we got in for
you

